# W8 To S4 swap?



## TJR32 (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone heard of a w8 passat swapping a 4.2 v8 out of the b6 audi s4.Just wondering if its been done or if its impossible ?


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

The 4.2 V8 has a much larger footprint and will not fit in the b5.5 passat. This is why they developed the W8, a 4.0 L 8-cylinder than can fit in a 6-cylinder space ... kinda


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (jeffsu350)*

I would think that the late-model Chain-drive 4.2 might work.. Thought about that ages ago. Audi turned down the W8, and instead, redesigned the 4.2 with a rear chain-drive like the W8, removing 4 inches from the front of the engine. Other than the electronics, I think a W8-chassis car would be a great basis for a swap like that, as well as the 2.7T.. Stiffer chassis, larger fuel tank, Quattro....


_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 12:27 AM 11-29-2009_


----------



## TJR32 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

yeah the 2.7t swap would be another good swap to think about .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

